# Encores



## Judith

I don't know what anyone else thinks but find it annoying when people get up and leave before the encore!

Musicians and soloists take the trouble to perform extra and it's sad that the audience can't wait another few minutes!

I found it funny when at a Steven Isserlis recital, people were leaving, and he shouted "Don't know what you're missing" and "bye bye"! Good for Steven!


----------



## Bettina

I agree. I enjoy hearing encores. It's always nice to hear some bonus music. Judith (and everyone else), I'd be interested in hearing what some of your favorite encore pieces are. Are there certain pieces that you feel work especially well as encores?

My favorite piano encores include Macdowell's To a Wild Rose, Debussy's Feux d'Artifice, and any Hungarian Rhapsody by Liszt.

For violin, basically anything by Kreisler works great as an encore.


----------



## hpowders

I remember attending an Artur Rubinstein solo piano recital and the encores were the best part of the program.

The bravos got louder and louder after each encore. So exciting!!


----------



## Judith

Bettina said:


> I agree. I enjoy hearing encores. It's always nice to hear some bonus music. Judith (and everyone else), I'd be interested in hearing what some of your favorite encore pieces are. Are there certain pieces that you feel work especially well as encores?
> 
> My favorite piano encores include Macdowell's To a Wild Rose, Debussy's Feux d'Artifice, and any Hungarian Rhapsody by Liszt.
> 
> For violin, basically anything by Kreisler works great as an encore.


One that comes to mind was performed by RLPO conducted br Vasily Petrenko after they had performed Khacaturian Gayeneh Suite! Masquerade Suite. Thought that was fitting!

Steven Isserlis performed The Swan Saint Saens that night. He performed it so beautifully that I was crying! Met him afterwards. Hope he didn't notice!

Love Kriesler. Have a CD of his music performed by Joshua Bell!


----------



## Krummhorn

Judith said:


> I don't know what anyone else thinks but find it annoying when people get up and leave before the encore!


Locally people do this to be the first one out of the multi-level parking garage which really gets bogged down as people believe there is only one way out when there are two ways out ... They have missed many a good encore because they are in too much of a hurry. Yeesh ... so you get home 3 minutes later or you can't wait 3 minutes to check your emails. Sad.


----------



## Heck148

Judith said:


> I don't know what anyone else thinks but find it annoying when people get up and leave before the encore!


It's their loss,for sure....
My favorite encore of all-time was with Solti/CSO, after a Carnegie Hall performance of Ein Heldenleben....audience going crazy - jumping up and down, hooting, hollering, stamping their feet, like it was a major sporting event....
Solti plays an encore - the Rakoczy March by Berlioz - now - this is right after Heldenleben, so all the extra brass players are on stage, to take part - 9 horns, 5 trumpets, 4 trombones, tuba, plus the tenor tuba players [trombonists, IIRC] -

omigawd, what a sound!! I swear, if somebody had placed nails in the back wall of the hall, they would have been pounded in flat by the sound pressure. audience went even crazier....Solti had to drag concertmaster and musicians from the stage...


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> I don't know what anyone else thinks but find it annoying when people get up and leave before the encore!
> 
> Musicians and soloists take the trouble to perform extra and it's sad that the audience can't wait another few minutes!
> 
> I found it funny when at a Steven Isserlis recital, people were leaving, and he shouted "Don't know what you're missing" and "bye bye"! Good for Steven!


It's a problem around the world, I once ask someone why he did it, his answer:
I have to get my last train to....
Then it's a valued point.


----------

